# Shetland show July 3-4 in Bowling Green KY. Who is going?



## Crabtree Farm (Feb 3, 2010)

Is anyone planning on going to the July 3-4 Freedom Fling 2010 Bowling Green, KY? Looks like the contact will be Charlotte Chowning 502-418-7743 and they look to have a classlist to include AMHR, Classic, Modern, ASPR classes. Looks like it could be a good practice show before Congress.


----------



## Minirock Miniatures (Feb 3, 2010)

It Is going to be a great show,,,,,The arena is has AC and real nice make up arenas,,,,,The stalls are like the ones at nationals and there is several barns,,,,,We have had alot of interest in the show and hope that we see everyone there,,,,,,There is also a free dinner on saturday night for everyone,,,,,





:salute


----------



## ctinsley (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, what is the name of the facility, and do you know who the judges are?


----------



## Minirock Miniatures (Feb 4, 2010)

L D Brown Agricultural center,,,,And the Jugdes are,,,Amber Montgomery,,Jim Bruggink,,,Earnest Lambdin,,,,

steward is Roger Daulton,,,,,,


----------



## Leeana (Feb 4, 2010)

We will be there this year with about 6 ponies or so, we are going to this show instead of attending the Urbana Ohio show. Its going to be one of the farthest shows we attend, around 450 miles each way



. But judges are great and three of my favorites, love Kentucky



and will support the show





Facility looks NICE!! Here are some pictures of the arena and barn, stalls ext

http://www.wku.edu/agexpocenter/

http://www.wku.edu/agexpocenter/barns.html


----------



## Minirock Miniatures (Feb 4, 2010)

THANKS LEEANNA FOR PUTTING THE LINKS TO THE FACILITY......I AM GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE COMING,,,,



:BigGrin


----------



## Ellen (Feb 12, 2010)

I think we will be there, and just like Leanna, skipping Urbana. It will be a pretty good trip, but the ride isn't terrible.


----------



## Tenltraining (Feb 13, 2010)

We will be there also, it looks like a good judge lineup and the facility looks great! It will be nice to have a new show in the area and Charlotte Chowning will do a very good job too running the show! IM hoping there will be a good turnout and good support for this show! Laura


----------



## Belinda (Feb 13, 2010)

We hope to be there also , I always try to go to one new place every year and this looks like a good to try and great weekend to do it on .. I hear that they are really trying to put on a First Class show.. Looking forward to it.


----------

